# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C > سوال: اضافه کردن فایل کتابخانه جدید به پروژه

## veniz2008

سلام،چطوری میتونم کتابخانه های  in.h و netdb.h و socket.h و wait.h رو برای پروژم اضاف کنم،آیا باید این کتابخانه ها رو دانلود کنم؟اگه نیاز به دانلود داره دوستان اگه لینکی یا سایتی سراغ دارن آدرس بدن،تشکر.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام،چطوری میتونم کتابخانه های  in.h و netdb.h و socket.h و wait.h رو برای پروژم اضاف کنم،آیا باید این کتابخانه ها رو دانلود کنم؟اگه نیاز به دانلود داره دوستان اگه لینکی یا سایتی سراغ دارن آدرس بدن،تشکر.


سلام.
اگر Visual Studio رو کامل نصب کرده باشید، خودش این Library ها رو نیز نصب میکنه. بعنوان مثال روی دستگاه من این Lib ها توی این شاخه قرار گرفته اند:

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows\v7.0A\Lib\x64برای اینکه از یک یا چند تا از این Lib ها استفاده کنید، دو روش دارید:


روی اسم پروژه Right Click کنید، Properties رو انتخاب کنید و سمت چپ در بخش Configuration Properties، گزینه Linker و سپس Input رو انتخاب کنید. سپس سمت راست، در قسمت Additional Dependencies، میتونید نام Lib مورد نظر رو به پروژه اضافه کنید.میتونید از pragma استفاده کنید و Lib مورد نظر رو در کد به برنامه اضافه کنید. برای اینکار، باید بدین شکل عمل کنید:
#pragma comment(lib, "wsock32.lib")

جای wsock32.lib میتونید نام lib مورد نظر رو قرار بدید. برای اضافه کردن چند Lib به برنامه نیز میتونید این pragma رو چند بار پشت سر هم تکرار کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------

